# Vortechs?



## jesse (Aug 11, 2011)

I know the whole reef community has an obsession but im just wondering if any planted tank people have them?


----------



## Will (Jul 24, 2008)

They do nothign that i want them to do that my $20-80 dollar Koralias cannot.


----------



## charlie1 (Dec 1, 2011)

jesse said:


> I know the whole reef community has an obsession but im just wondering if any planted tank people have them?


I don`t personally have one, but they are quite a few planted tank hobbyist that uses them, i guess it`s like the car analogy, a 2 door cavalier gets you from point A -B & looks sporty - the corvette does the same thing but faster & with better looks
The pros 
minimalistic look 
variably speed control
very good dispersion flow
The cons - cost ( my only reason for not having one)
Bottom line they are good & it`s a personal thing, if i find one that is in good condition & affordable i`l get it in a heart beat.

Regards


----------

